# Allowances - cigs ?? Luxembourg to Germany.



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Headin for Germany on Monday 13th..
Planned route is down to Luxembourg and into Germany, aiming for Trier and touring the mossel area.
SWMBO Wants to take advantage of the cheap cigs on the way though Lux.. Is there a limit allowed into Germany (like France)..??

Any advise welcome to save me gettin any hassle, assuming that anyone checks.??


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cigs*

Hi

Take a look at www.route66.lu for prices etc. I do not know if the place is still open but it was cheap enough when I went a couple of years ago.

The motorway services sell cigs.

Edit - see below.

Russell


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Got mine from lux, a place called wasserbilig, on the route from lux along to the Mosel. It is just before the border to Germany. Be aware they don't do the normal ciggies that we get in the UK, well not the ones that aim familiar with. I usually get l & b in UK but had to get jp silver. These were €32 for 250. It is cheaper here than in Germany. The JP silver have 25 per pack too. The price they charge are different to the actual label on the box- they charge less. This was in July 10.

Can't say about prices in the rest of lux as we just come off the motorway turn left and it's there, the road that has the cheap petrol etc. Have just asked other half about how we get there and he says he can't remember as Doris TT just seems to takes us there enroute. He's busy at the mo, if you need more details just ask and I will get him to look on the map for you. Map reading isn't a strong point of mine so it will have to be him.

Regards

Karen


----------



## justlooking (Jun 5, 2008)

Came back for "cigarette alley" a couple of weeks ago and im sure it was 3200 ciggies for UK but only 800 for the likes of France and Germany !!!


Whether this is a Belgium rule or and EU i have no idea


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have been before so know where to get the goods, also aware of the UK limits (3200) and the French who have their own rules. 800 cigs I understand.. So if a French customs man wants to check we should only risk having 800 each on the return leg to UK.

Just wondered if the German's were as conserned and if we may get issues if we had more than 800 when we went into Germany...

Dont get me wrong, not ciggy mad. I dont even smoke and have been trying for 30 years to get the other half to stop  But if she wont then I'm all for some savings...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*800*

Hi

I now believe the cig allowance from Luxembourg to Germany to be 800.

See this link

http://www.uktrf.com/Travellers-Allowances/Current-Duty-and-Tax-Paid-Allowances-(Travel-within-the-EU).page

Russell

It seems that the UK is more generous by allowing us to bring in 3200.


----------



## Caggsie (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh, in that case I could have had them confiscated, I bought back 2400 ish. The guys at the tunnel were just checking for II's. Didn't realise.

Then spent two weeks around Mosel and Lake Constance!
Karen


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks Russell...
I cant get your link to work but go to it another way...

Limits

Updated in August 2010 it does say 800 cigs except UK 3,200..
Fits in with what I already thought that if you pass through any EU country from another where you can buy cigarette's cheap ie Luxembourg, Belgium or Spain.. Then technically you can be had for more than 800 ! Even though you can take 3,200 into UK..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Caggsie said:


> Oh, in that case I could have had them confiscated, I bought back 2400 ish. The guys at the tunnel were just checking for II's. Didn't realise.
> 
> Then spent two weeks around Mosel and Lake Constance!
> Karen


Yes.. Uk customs wont be bothered as your within guidelines but you regularly see the French customs / police on the motorway near Calais also inland on the retun route from Spain... If stopped you would have been over their 800 quota..


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

We were in and out of Luxembourg a few times this summer when we were away and never seen any police or customs presence.


----------

